# The Learnt Algs Counter | OLL



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 23, 2022)

I created this little app that you put how many different algs you know for each case of a set and it sums it up clicking on the button on the final of the page

I found out I know 102 OLLSs (including COLL, different angles and mirrors)



OLL COUNTER







For now just OLL, but I'll plan doing PLL next


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

That’s Awesome


----------

